# urban myth?



## NCstarter (Apr 14, 2008)

HI, I heard a story about people leaving the range, not having a CCW permit and puting their guns into the trunks of their cars, being observed by wanna be gang-bangers followed home and then being robbed at gunpoint for their gun which is in their trunk. Should this be a consideration in me applying for my CCW permit sooner? Also could a handgun be carried in the passenger compartment of a car as long as it is in plain site?(I.E. sitting on the passenger seat)

*I'm not 100% sure that this belongs in this section of the forum, but i couldn't find any that were better suited*


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

It's not a myth. It actually happened. It was in a news article and was linked and discussed in several gun forums that I read. If memory serves me right, it happened in Texas. 

The laws covering carrying in your car vary by state. Texas allows you to car carry but it cannot be in plain view, plus a few other stipulations.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

*Disclaimer: I am not an attorney. Contact your local PD or the AG office for specif legal questions. *

That being said, assuming by your screen name you're from NC, we're open carry here. So if the gun was in plain sight, I'd see no problem with you having it on the front seat.

As far as the gang-banger thing, who knows? That scenario could be used on anyone leaving any place of business. Look at that poor mother and two daughters in CT last year that got followed home from the bank, raped, and murdered. Hell, someone could think you have money and follow you home form Wal Mart. Good situational awareness is paramount at all times.

Get the CCW permit ASAP. Even if you're not ready to carry, it at least eliminates the hassle driving to the Sheriff's office (for me that's downtown Raleigh) applying for the permit, waiting the 7 days, going back for the permit, and then driving to the gun shop and being able to buy the gun you want. Nothing nicer than walking into a shop, seeing a gun, and being able to walk out with it immediately (after you pay for it of course).


----------



## TampaSsgt (Apr 3, 2008)

NCstarter said:


> HI, I heard a story about people leaving the range, not having a CCW permit and puting their guns into the trunks of their cars, being observed by wanna be gang-bangers followed home and then being robbed at gunpoint for their gun which is in their trunk. Should this be a consideration in me applying for my CCW permit sooner? Also could a handgun be carried in the passenger compartment of a car as long as it is in plain site?(I.E. sitting on the passenger seat)
> 
> *I'm not 100% sure that this belongs in this section of the forum, but i couldn't find any that were better suited*


I am not sure what state you are from, but below is Florida law and what one without a Concealed Weapon License is allowed to do.

The 2007 Florida Statutes

Title XLVI Chapter 790
Crimes WEAPONS AND FIREARMS

790.25 Lawful ownership, possession, and use of firearms and other weapons.

LAWFUL USES.--The provisions of ss. 790.053 and 790.06 do not apply in the following instances, and, despite such sections, it is lawful for the following persons to own, possess, and lawfully use firearms and other weapons, ammunition, and supplies for lawful purposes:

A person firing weapons for testing or target practice under safe conditions and in a safe place not prohibited by law or going to or from such place;

A person traveling by private conveyance when the weapon is securely encased or in a public conveyance when the weapon is securely encased and not in the person's manual possession;

POSSESSION IN PRIVATE CONVEYANCE.--Notwithstanding subsection (2), it is lawful and is not a violation of s. 790.01 for a person 18 years of age or older to possess a concealed firearm or other weapon for self-defense or other lawful purpose within the interior of a private conveyance, without a license, if the firearm or other weapon is securely encased or is otherwise not readily accessible for immediate use. Nothing herein contained prohibits the carrying of a legal firearm other than a handgun anywhere in a private conveyance when such firearm is being carried for a lawful use. Nothing herein contained shall be construed to authorize the carrying of a concealed firearm or other weapon on the person. This subsection shall be liberally construed in favor of the lawful use, ownership, and possession of firearms and other weapons, including lawful self-defense as provided in s. 776.012.

790.001 Definitions.--As used in this chapter, except where the context otherwise requires:

"Securely encased" means in a glove compartment, whether or not locked; snapped in a holster; in a gun case, whether or not locked; in a zippered gun case; or in a closed box or container which requires a lid or cover to be opened for access.


----------



## vernpriest (Jan 15, 2008)

Not sure about the laws in your state, but in Michigan that would get you in hot water. Get your CCW as soon as you can and it won't be an issue. Second, and more important, always be aware of what's going on around you. I always try to be aware of who is around me and what they are doing. You can deter a lot of potential BG's by being aware.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

I could now give you the run down of California law, but it might be easier to :

A) Tell us what state you are in and wait for someone with info or,

B) Post this question in the regional/state forum where you live.

Good luck with the CCW.


----------



## michael P. (Apr 13, 2008)

I don't know if this is true or not. I do know that If I wanted to steal a gun I would start be picking the weapon I wanted at a shooting range. What a great spot to pick what you want. Although I wouldn't take the weapon by force. If you determine that you can't carry the weapon the way you want to and that you are really worried about this then I can give you come tips on counter surveillance. Just send me a private message.

I wouldn't be that worried about it though, just knowing that it could happen is most likely all the training you need. It is really hard to tail somebody that is even slightly paying attention to what is going on around them.


----------



## Wildbill846 (Mar 3, 2008)

As pointed out in the stickied thread above, here's a good reference to check local laws by state. It has CCW laws as well as laws concerning transporting in cars.

http://handgunlaw.us/


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Although a handgun is a great deterrent, there are other ways of defending yourself until you can carry. I keep a torque wrench in my backseat.


----------



## michael P. (Apr 13, 2008)

If you decide to keep something like a baseball bat in your car do defend yourself, I suggest using a little camouflage. By that I mean, throw in a glove and a baseball with it. This make is look a lot less obvious that you are carrying the bat for self defense purposes.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I prefer the large maglite. Nothing needs to accompany it 

-Jeff-


----------



## NCstarter (Apr 14, 2008)

*Just remembered*

I'm fairly certain that N.C. allows a "Open carry" that would be, you carry you handgun on you(tucked into your pants or on a holster) but you make sure that it is plainly visiable to everyone, and if a cop stops you, the first thing you have to tell him is that you have a gun in the car. I need to double check this one but i'm pretty sure that's what it is.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

NCstarter said:


> I'm fairly certain that N.C. allows a "Open carry" that would be, you carry you handgun on you(tucked into your pants or on a holster) but you make sure that it is plainly visiable to everyone, and if a cop stops you, the first thing you have to tell him is that you have a gun in the car. I need to double check this one but i'm pretty sure that's what it is.


Yes. Like I said earlier in this post, NC is indeed open carry. You can strap on a gun and go strolling down the street without any permit. Problem here with open carry out in public is there is another law on the books called Going Armed to the Terror of the People, which in a way negates true open carry. In your car though, you'd probably be safe.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

michael P. said:


> If you decide to keep something like a baseball bat in your car do defend yourself, I suggest using a little camouflage. By that I mean, throw in a glove and a baseball with it. This make is look a lot less obvious that you are carrying the bat for self defense purposes.


Yeah, I keep a 3/4" socket that fits my wheel bolts in case I ever need to explain its purpose.



BeefyBeefo said:


> I prefer the large maglite. Nothing needs to accompany it
> 
> -Jeff-


I'd still keep batteries in it so it's useful as a flashlight too.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> I'd still keep batteries in it so it's useful as a flashlight too.


It's not much of a weapon without batteries in it :anim_lol:

-Jeff-


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I prefer the large maglite. Nothing needs to accompany it
> 
> -Jeff-


HA, round here that is considered "a lead pipe" and banned for carry. has to do with the threaded ends. (yes i know it is aluminum) But here they even get upset if you have a good tire thumper/broken axe handle.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

BeefyBeefo said:


> It's not much of a weapon without batteries in it :anim_lol:
> 
> -Jeff-


Lol, yeah they don't weigh a whole lot without batteries.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Museum I use to work at in HS had two security guards... No guns. They carried 4-cell maglights, and walked a 125 lb German Sheppard named Thunder. Those flashlights are a great deterrent... lol

No problems...

JW


----------

